# URGENT HELP NEEDED WITH DOMINO ROACHES



## ethanblaze1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi! I was just told that I have some domino roaches being delivered tomorrrow(as an "extra" with another purchase I had made) I'll probably sell them , but my questions are: do any of you guys feed these to your Mantids? I'm sure you probably don't because they're not flying insects but I was just curious. And also, I've read that they require leaf material as a substrate. What kinds of leaves should I use ? Like do I need to purchase something special? Man I really don't want these roaches, they're not exactly a type of bug that I prefer lol , but for the time that I do have them I want to house them to where they'll be as happy as possible. I really couldn't find a lot of care information on them online. Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you,

Ethan


----------



## CosbyArt (Aug 11, 2015)

The Domino or Therea petiveriana cockroach is kept as a pet. There are other feeders that do not fly, such as waxworms/mealworms/other cockroaches such as Dubia/crickets/etc.

The leaves are for hiding and not for eating, and can be of any type/species. Simply collect leaf litter (mixture of decomposing leaves/twigs/etc) at base of trees, edges of sidewalks, or about anywhere (just be sure it is free of trash) and they will be happy.

You can read more about them from Peter Clausen's (admin) store here or the wiki page.


----------



## Josexotics (Aug 11, 2015)

They can be fed carrots or dog food. Thy reproduce slow and develop slow as well.

Add some moist substrate. If you have no interest in breeding them room temp is okay, but a little heat won't hurt.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Aug 12, 2015)

It would be a shame for you to feed them to your mantids... They grow so slow and some people really like them.

I'd have to disagree that the leaves can be of any type... You definitely don't want to use laurel leaves, for example.


----------



## Orin (Aug 12, 2015)

Just feed them to your mantids.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 13, 2015)

You can feed them to your mantises if you like. They don't make for a good feeder insect since they are slow breeders, but you can always feed them off if you don't want them. You might also want to consider looking to see if anyone is interested in trading/purchasing them off you.



CosbyArt said:


> The leaves are for hiding and not for eating, and can be of any type/species. Simply collect leaf litter (mixture of decomposing leaves/twigs/etc) at base of trees, edges of sidewalks, or about anywhere (just be sure it is free of trash) and they will be happy.


Actually, they do eat leaf litter and wood and many keepers feel it is an important element to have for their diet.


----------



## ethanblaze1017 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the help. They're now posted in the "other classifieds" section if anyone is interested.


----------



## CosbyArt (Aug 13, 2015)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Actually, they do eat leaf litter and wood and many keepers feel it is an important element to have for their diet.


Good to know.


----------

